# Massive floyd bomb holds a poisonous Dart



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Tuesday there was a collection card from the PO indicating I had a package to collect. I had been expecting this as Frank had tipped me off that they were sending something.

So I figured I would collect it Wednesday, however Wednesday I cycled to work. Riding home at the end of the day I really had to haul it so I could get their before the PO shut. Got their with 2 mins to spare.

The assistant brings the box out and say, "are you gonna be able to carry this home on your bike?" I say well I'm here now so I'll give it a go. Looking at the size of the box it was a bit discomforting and when I went to pick it up I almost put my back out.

So anyway, after a somewhat humorous ride home I got in the door to assess the damage, which is as follows:

The cigars:



The Yummies:



The Goodies:



Zane showing off his new top:



And funny enough, Skylar was wearing the Cheerleader outfit that ou guys sent her before, subsequently she didn't want to show of her new top...



Thanks guys for such wonderful gifts. I am really speechless and you have gone way over the top on this one. You guys are truly awesome, thank you.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

And here was the Poisonous Dart....

Chip (Dartsinsa) included some more cigars into the package which just blew me away.

Chip, thank you for such a wonderful assortment of cigars. I certainly wasn't expecting this. You are a great and very generous BOTL. Thanks mate.





WOW is all I can say.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a killer hit there. Nice indeedy


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome, guys. Well done.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow. Gorilla love at it's finest!

Incredible!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry for this, a slight update.

Included was some wonderful pipe baccy:

Rattray's Hal'o The Wind

Rattray's Old Gowrie

C&D Pennington Gap

Mild Burley Virgina

The un-banded cigar next to the red box in the photos from Frank and Anita is a RyJ Caz.... mmmm can't wait to try this


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome hit!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit there, leave it to Frank ( Marine's..when it positively, absolutely has to be destroyed overnight!!) and Anita to waylay ya. Chip, that was a fantastic follow-up. Look like you got a bit of torching ta do, enjoy.:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ah ,

I heard about this bomb as it was in the air last night on skype.

Frank didn't tell me it was so massive.

WTG Guys.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Dontcha love those collection cards from the Post Office?

COngrats, that's a nice hit!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow quite the hit there. Conngrats! :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Holy Moley - That sure did do some damage. Would have liked a video of the bike ride home!!

Why doesn't it surprise me that Frank and Anita would be that generous. They are A1 peoples!!! Good on you Chippy whippy too, that was a great double dipper


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Enjoy :ss :tu

Cute outfits -- let's see you in the State Prison shirt.....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

We had good intel on that one!WOW:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

What a massive Intercontinental Hit!! Kudos to the Justus League and Chip!! Just awesome! :bl


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Very cool, guys!! WTG!!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice hit, awesome hit - but I have trouble looking past those Virginia Peanuts!!!!!:dr 

BillyBarue


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:dr :dr :tu It looks like a huge bomb. Great HIT! :mn


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

spectactular!!!!! :tu


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

galaga said:


> Enjoy :ss :tu
> 
> Cute outfits -- let's see you in the State Prison shirt.....


That would mean that I would have to take off the prison clothes my wife makes me wear.... I'm not sure I'm allowed to do that. Sounds like a solitary confinement offense:r


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice bomb!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Are those the cutest kiddos or what? You should here them on skype, they have some healthy lungs I tell yens. Sure glad it got there in less than 3 months this time. Dang Chip sent some fine stogies there Jason. I knew I should of looked in that box before we sent it on to yens. :r 

I sure hope you, wifey and the kids make the trip here to the states some day so we we can actually meet yens folks that we've gotten to know so well thru the miracle of CS and skype. When the package landed the other day I had a nice message on my cell when I came out for lunch that made me smile all day. Enjoy mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

floydp said:


> *Are those the cutest kiddos or what?* You should here them on skype, they have some healthy lungs I tell yens. Sure glad it got there in less than 3 months this time. Dang Chip sent some fine stogies there Jason. I knew I should of looked in that box before we sent it on to yens. :r
> 
> I sure hope you, wifey and the kids make the trip here to the states some day so we we can actually meet yens folks that we've gotten to know so well thru the miracle of CS and skype. When the package landed the other day I had a nice message on my cell when I came out for lunch that made me smile all day. Enjoy mate.


:tpd:

Very nice job, Frank, Anita and Chip!!! That should keep Jason busy smoking for at least a day or two!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Catchin up a little from a hotel room.

Jason, it's always a pleasure yakkin with ya and the rest of the "vintage bastages" on skype. I tried to pick ones you might have a little trouble finding. Heck, Frank and Anita did all the work, I was just a tag-a-long. Enjoy the smokes.

And yer kids are way too cute.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome international strike. Yens did yens self proud! :tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

nice hit on the down under brother guys!


----------

